

How Astrid Lindgren was forced to pay a tax of 102% of her income - nec4b
http://everestlancaster.wordpress.com/2009/06/02/pomperipossa-in-monismania/

======
anigbrowl
What does a poorly-translated fable about Swedish tax policy in 1976 have to
do with HN today?

